# March Acquisitions



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll go ahead and start this off. Today is my first anniversary, so I bought my wife and I the Waterford toasting flutes we had registered for but didn't receive. I also bought a bottle of the Piper-Heidsieck champagne we had for our honeymoon:



The flutes are from the Lismore Diamond collection. I know it's not clothing related, but still wanted to share.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Nice way to start the thread. Congratulations, OF!


----------



## Spin Evans (Feb 2, 2013)

That would be an excellent first anniversary tradition. Better than paper, certainly. Best wishes!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary OF!


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Happy anniversary, my friend and may this be the first of many, many such celebrations! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

In honor of Orange Fury's first anniversary (and I assume his wife's, too!), I am going to buy a chamois shirt from LL Bean.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't feel this warrants a new thread, I’m posting here, as it may be a March acquisition. 

I’m sure I’ll get grief over this, I would like these shoes. Does Rancourt fit true to size? Depending on the cut of the shoe, I can wear a 9 ½ or 10D. Does anyone have advice?


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Tweed McVay said:


> I don't feel this warrants a new thread, I'm posting here, as it may be a March acquisition.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get grief over this, I would like these shoes. Does Rancourt fit true to size? Depending on the cut of the shoe, I can wear a 9 ½ or 10D. Does anyone have advice?


TTS with any socks, maybe half down if completely sockless has been my experience.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Tweed McVay said:


> I don't feel this warrants a new thread, I'm posting here, as it may be a March acquisition.
> 
> I'm sure I'll get grief over this, I would like these shoes. Does Rancourt fit true to size? Depending on the cut of the shoe, I can wear a 9 ½ or 10D. Does anyone have advice?


I have a pair of Rancourt for BB loafers - though with more of a camp or ranger moc-type sole - and they fit TTS. The reviews on yours, however, are very inconsistent with regard to sizing. Two claim TTS (including our own Andy), and two claim that fit small.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy Anniversary OF.

Those are beautiful flutes and I know you will get many years of use. Quick story as a tribute. I was married about 33 months ago and we had a very small wedding (8 people) as my wife had already been married and all my family was 2000 miles away. Anyway, we did not register and got a few gifts from family and close friends. While on our honeymoon, I found out that my good friend Phil passed away, very sudden, too young. When we got back home I spoke to his sister who had cleaned out his apartment and let me know there was a gift in his place made out to us. She sent it to us and it was a beautiful pair of Baccarat wedding flutes (shown below.)
Every year on our Anniversary (well only one so far but every year going forward,) we have a toast to our friend who is no longer with us.
Thank you Phil, wherever your spirit may reside.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Reuben and FLCracka thanks for your advice. Don’t’ know how I missed Andy’s review apparently, I didn’t read the reviews and I usually do. 

FLCracka, I lived in Tampa for 24 years and have fond memories. Have you ever enjoyed a meal at Mise en Place, across from UT on Kennedy? Outstanding New American cuisine.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice champagne flutes, fellas!

Here's a sport jacket I bought. I just can't resist Chipp stuff when it's in my size. This particular jacket will be a challenge to wear, as it's not quite crazy enough to be GTH. I'm excited to see what it looks like in person.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/203594458/vintage-1960s-chipp-new-yorknew-haven?ref=hp_mod_rf


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

OF, great gift, great tradition and if you and your wife are as happy as you look in the pictures you've posted over the first year of your marriage - then you have much to celebrate. Congratulations.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

straw sandals said:


> Here's a sport jacket I bought. I just can't resist Chipp stuff when it's in my size. This particular jacket will be a challenge to wear, as it's not quite crazy enough to be GTH. I'm excited to see what it looks like in person.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/203594458/vintage-1960s-chipp-new-yorknew-haven?ref=hp_mod_rf


This is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Inspired by Poppinjay, I worked a little rough DIY magic myself:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

I tried on some PRL shirts this weekend for kicks- turns out a small Custom Fit is spot on for me. 2 new gingham shirts and a polo:

the gingham shirts replace a couple gingham shirts I had that I really liked but no longer fit, and the polo replaces one that was my favorite color.

Also, not trad, but bought an Aerobie Aeropress tonight:


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Reuben, only a real connoisseur has multiple pairs of white bucks! Nice set up.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

mjo_1 said:


> Reuben, only a real connoisseur has multiple pairs of white bucks! Nice set up.


And they're clearly very distinct shoes. White suede LWB with a brick red sole, creme suede wingtip bals with a leather sole, tan PTB's with a leather sole, and vans. No overlap what so ever.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

orange fury said:


> I tried on some PRL shirts this weekend for kicks- turns out a small Custom Fit is spot on for me. 2 new gingham shirts and a polo:
> 
> the gingham shirts replace a couple gingham shirts I had that I really liked but no longer fit, and the polo replaces one that was my favorite color.


I am sometimes confused at what sizes work for you.. and I only take such close interest because we are very similar in shirt size.

I understand you have a 34 shirt sleeve length, and I was under the impression that the small RL shirts had a 32/33 sleeve length...or has this changed?

I also find 'custom fit' pretty snug even in a medium. The custom fit polos work pretty well though (in a medium)- with a bit more of a tighter fitting sleeve. With any slim fit shirt, the measurement that annoys me first, is across the yoke. It will feel very tight when I raise my arms unless there's sufficient space here... which is why I started avoiding some of the slimmest of the slim fits-- not for the waist, but for the yoke size.

At least Marshalls seems to always have PRL items in stock, should one seek to acquire them!


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I am sometimes confused at what sizes work for you.. and I only take such close interest because we are very similar in shirt size.
> 
> I understand you have a 34 shirt sleeve length, and I was under the impression that the small RL shirts had a 32/33 sleeve length...or has this changed?
> 
> ...


I have what one tailor has called a "prominent chest," and cannot wear PRL custom fit. I went to a department store to find my size since I had heard good things. The small was laughably tight in the chest and shoulders, while the waist section hung like a garbage bag. The medium was still a bit tight up top and even worse lower down. They ain't made for me and my proportions are far short of heroic.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

MythReindeer said:


> I have what one tailor has called a "prominent chest," and cannot wear PRL custom fit. I went to a department store to find my size since I had heard good things. The small was laughably tight in the chest and shoulders, while the waist section hung like a garbage bag. The medium was still a bit tight up top and even worse lower down. They ain't made for me and my proportions are far short of heroic.


I hear ya, buddy. I had my tailor put darts in a more classic fitting shirt and the fit was great, but I couldn't get over how odd the darts looked in the back. I ended up taking them out and now I am just trying to learn to love the billow.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

L-feld said:


> I hear ya, buddy. I had my tailor put darts in a more classic fitting shirt and the fit was great, but I couldn't get over how odd the darts looked in the back. I ended up taking them out and now I am just trying to learn to love the billow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


There's always the option of having your tailor take in the side seams, if you really liked the fit with the darts. I had a shirt slimmed that way and liked the outcome.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I am sometimes confused at what sizes work for you.. and I only take such close interest because we are very similar in shirt size.
> 
> I understand you have a 34 shirt sleeve length, and I was under the impression that the small RL shirts had a 32/33 sleeve length...or has this changed?
> 
> ...


I thought they were 32/33 as well, so I found it surprising that they fit. I have a true 37" chest measurement/14.5" neck/34" sleeve and do like my shirts very fitted, but not constricting. The yoke has never been an issue for me- the only shirt I have that feels tight across the yoke is my fitted Pendleton board shirt. The placement of the seam and the lack of give in the fabric make it a bit constricting in that regard, but Ive gotten used to it.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> There's always the option of having your tailor take in the side seams, if you really liked the fit with the darts. I had a shirt slimmed that way and liked the outcome.


That is how my tailor slims shirts for me- he'll slim the sleeves as well if I request it.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I absolutely love Leather Souls Last Pair Instagram. Here are a couple of recent finds for me. 
Reyn Spooner for Leather Soul fun Aloha shirt. This thing is amazing, also got some New Balance 577. Both will be staples in the upcoming summer season.

If you are not an Instagram user I highly suggest becoming one if only to follow the 'lslastpair' instagram. They currently have a pair of St. Crispins in 10D us for 595.00 with lasted shoe trees included...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

This in the apple cinnamon color. On its way from Maine: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/22611?feat=589-GN1&page=chamois-shirt

Let me know if you'd like shipping updates.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> This in the apple cinnamon color. On its way from Maine: https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/22611?feat=589-GN1&page=chamois-shirt
> 
> Let me know if you'd like shipping updates.


Lol I have the apple cinnamon plaid one coming in on Thursday, it's been back ordered since December


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Really? I didn't see the plaid. Out of stock?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm second guessing my color choice now. Wondering if the deep green isn't better?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Really? I didn't see the plaid. Out of stock?


The apple cinnamon plaid sold out almost immediately when it came out in September, they brought it back for a couple weeks in mid December, but on backorder. I think they took orders to figure out how many they needed to make. I spoke to a LLB rep last week and he said it was one of their quickest selling items- I only hope the one I bought fits okay and doesn't shrink or I'm out of luck lol

edit: stock photo-


kind of screams "fall", Im going to wear it every day next October/November lol


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice! I switched to the regular red. I have both coming now and I'll see which I like better but the solid apple cinnamon seems a little off to me.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Very nice! I switched to the regular red. I have both coming now and I'll see which I like better but the solid apple cinnamon seems a little off to me.


The green and navy will probably be my first solid chamois shirts- do post a pic of the solid Apple cinnamon when it comes in, I'm interested in what the shade looks like IRL. I know Muffy derided it on her blog as an "unfortunate" addition, but I thought it looked okay.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, I doubt I'll keep the apple cinnamon long enough even to take a photo. Kind of a buyer's remorse moment. However, I really like the red. It has a real "trad" vibe to me, in an outdoorsy sense, and in fact, I've learned that it was introduced to the color lineup in 1960, when the only other colors offered, I believe, were the tan and the slate.

I may be surprised, and the cinnamon may work, but I'm doubting it right now. Will let you know, though, when I see it.



orange fury said:


> The green and navy will probably be my first solid chamois shirts- do post a pic of the solid Apple cinnamon when it comes in, I'm interested in what the shade looks like IRL. I know Muffy derided it on her blog as an "unfortunate" addition, but I thought it looked okay.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, crap, now I don't know. At the end of the day I'm thinking, hell, maybe the apple cinnamon will be a keeper anyway. Bean doesn't make much of anything, in the traditional lineup, that I don't like. Maybe I'll keep both and the apple will just be my GTH version.  

P.S. Did you know that "Duvel" is synonymous with "indecisive" and "waffler"?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Well, crap, now I don't know. At the end of the day I'm thinking, hell, maybe the apple cinnamon will be a keeper anyway. Bean doesn't make much of anything, in the traditional lineup, that I don't like. Maybe I'll keep both and the apple will just be my GTH version.
> 
> P.S. Did you know that "Duvel" is synonymous with "indecisive" and "waffler"?


The more I look at it, the more I think the solid apple cinnamon would make a great addition to an "autumn palate" as a layering piece. Under a barncoat with jeans for instance.

Edit: kind of how I view this bean shirt jac I bought a few weeks ago:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

That is an awesome shirt-jac, OF! Very nice. And I think I agree with you about the apple cinnamon chamois shirt. I think. For now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> That is an awesome shirt-jac, OF! Very nice. And I think I agree with you about the apple cinnamon chamois shirt. I think. For now.


thanks! I want to wear it right now, but like I said, the color palate is so "autumn" that I would feel kind of odd this time of year


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> OF, I doubt I'll keep the apple cinnamon long enough even to take a photo. Kind of a buyer's remorse moment. However, I really like the red. It has a real "trad" vibe to me, in an outdoorsy sense, and in fact, I've learned that it was introduced to the color lineup in 1960, when the only other colors offered, I believe, were the tan and the slate.


I just ordered a red. How did you learn that the red color was introduced in 1960?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Here, actually, on this forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rough-Chamois-Cloth-Shirts-and-some-questions. Member Katon did some nice illustrative research.



gamma68 said:


> I just ordered a red. How did you learn that the red color was introduced in 1960?


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> thanks! I want to wear it right now, but like I said, the color palate is so "autumn" that I would feel kind of odd this time of year


Sigh... I passed up on one at a thrift store since it was $9.99 and looking at your rig now, i thoroughly regret my decision.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Here, actually, on this forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rough-Chamois-Cloth-Shirts-and-some-questions. Member Katon did some nice illustrative research.


Nice thread. I happen to have the LLB catalog from fall 1927 and will revive that thread to show what may be the "original" version of the shirt.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

A tumblr follower sent me a few ties he didn't want. This is my favorite.


----------



## MythReindeer (Jul 3, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> A tumblr follower sent me a few ties he didn't want. This is my favorite.


Bit of a pointed message, if you ask me.

*pulled off stage by giant hook*


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

MythReindeer said:


> Bit of a pointed message, if you ask me.
> 
> *pulled off stage by giant hook*


Let's put a pin it.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh what have I started....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

MythReindeer said:


> Bit of a pointed message, if you ask me.
> 
> *pulled off stage by giant hook*





oxford cloth button down said:


> Let's put a pin it.


point taken, I won't push it


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my Uniqlo linen shirts today:



I ordered 3 medium and 3 small to figure out what size I am, turns out the small fits exactly how I wanted it to. These are the three I kept, I sent back the other three and ordered the same colors in small:


Fwiw, I think these are a fantastic value if they fit your body type. I have 3 RL linen shirts that I'm selling now after finding these (2 were too big). Honestly, the fabric of the Uniqlo feels on par with the RL at a fraction of the retail price, plus it has a pocket instead of the logo. I'd prefer a buttondown collar, but I don't mind this one.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ThePopinjay said:


> A tumblr follower sent me a few ties he didn't want. This is my favorite.


Anyone who would wear such a tie could only be described as a sharp dresser.


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

gamma68 said:


> Anyone who would wear such a tie could only be described as a sharp dresser.


Or all over the map....

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Monocle said:


> Or all over the map....
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Very nice.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

adoucett said:


> I am sometimes confused at what sizes work for you.. and I only take such close interest because we are very similar in shirt size.
> 
> I understand you have a 34 shirt sleeve length, and I was under the impression that the small RL shirts had a 32/33 sleeve length...or has this changed?


I forgot to add a fit pic of the gingham, keep in mind I abhor billowy shirts and like to have almost zero excess fabric:


----------



## ruvort (Mar 11, 2014)

MythReindeer said:


> Bit of a pointed message, if you ask me.
> 
> *pulled off stage by giant hook*





oxford cloth button down said:


> Let's put a pin it.





orange fury said:


> point taken, I won't push it





gamma68 said:


> Anyone who would wear such a tie could only be described as a sharp dresser.





Monocle said:


> Or all over the map....
> 
> Sent from the Underground.


Hey! Don't you guys poke fun...

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ruvort said:


> Hey! Don't you guys poke fun...
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Dont pin this on us, Popinjay started it...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

New favorite emblematic!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Reuben said:


> New favorite emblematic!


Wheat, barley, hay.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

orange fury said:


> Received my Uniqlo linen shirts today:


Amazing collection OF. Do I notice that you always buy in sets of 6, is that some sorta good luck :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

After 3 months of waiting on a backordered shipment, received my LL Bean chamois shirt in Apple cinnamon plaid. Where have these been all my life?:


i had debated between the small and medium, my fear being the sleeve length (the small flannel shirt sleeves shrank way too much after the first wash and I had to return them). My concern was ordering the wrong size and not being able to exchange it due to the backorder. The LL Bean rep wasn't kidding when they told me the chamois shorts were cut larger though:


the sleeves could shrink an inch and still be fine- I want more of these now.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

triumph said:


> Amazing collection OF. Do I notice that you always buy in sets of 6, is that some sorta good luck :biggrin:


Lol no, it just kind of happens that way. Closer to summer, I may pick up more colors though honestly- these shirts are great


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I forgot to add a fit pic of the gingham, keep in mind I abhor billowy shirts and like to have almost zero excess fabric:


Man, that shirt is practically skin tight through the torso. Would NOT be a good look on me...


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Reuben said:


> New favorite emblematic!


That is outstanding, Reuben! Where did you find it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

ruvort said:


> Hey! Don't you guys poke fun...


It's just harmless tacky humor.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

orange fury said:


> After 3 months of waiting on a backordered shipment, received my LL Bean chamois shirt in Apple cinnamon plaid. Where have these been all my life?:


Nice shirt. I didn't know they offered these in plaids. I only saw solids online.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice, OF. Reminds me of old Pendleton shirts. 

I eagerly anticipate my chamois cloth shirts in the mail. The oversizing is good and appropriate with these shirts. They're more like a kind of jacket, in my view. Wear them over an OCBD or a turtleneck.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. Reminds me of old Pendleton shirts.
> 
> I eagerly anticipate my chamois cloth shirts in the mail. The oversizing is good and appropriate with these shirts. They're more like a kind of jacket, in my view. Wear them over an OCBD or a turtleneck.


Thanks, it reminded me of Pemdleton too. Per the oversizing, I'm not complaining at all- im just glad I got the small. Like I said, I was worried that I would have a shrinkage issue like I did with the small flannel shirts, but these are sized much bigger from the outset. I washed it tonight and it's hang drying now with no shrinkage- a medium would have been enormous.

i am strongly considering picking up a few solids now, navy and green for starters....


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

gamma68 said:


> Nice shirt. I didn't know they offered these in plaids. I only saw solids online.


They had 3-4 plaids that were a separate item (not listed with the solids). They seemed to go pretty fast, but this one specifically sold out almost as soon as they started carrying it.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

Tilton said:


> Wheat, barley, hay.


Cotton


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

OF,
That shirt is perfect, I don't think you could have taken a smaller fit. The colors are great, enjoy.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

fred johnson said:


> OF,
> That shirt is perfect, I don't think you could have taken a smaller fit. The colors are great, enjoy.


if you're talking about the chamois, that was the smallest they offer lol.

but yeah, the fit is perfect IMHO- my concern about the sleeve length was thankfully unfounded.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

The speed of Bean shipping always surprises me. Both my shirts arrived today, on the same UPS truck, separate packages, even though I placed the second order a good 24 hours later. No photos available right now, as I'm at work, but I can report that I am tempted to keep them both. In spite of what might have been reported on that New England blog site which shall not be named, I think the apple cinnamon color is a good one. I do favor the bright red color, though. 

One question for anyone who has these shirts: the apple cinnamon shirt has a "Traditional Fit" label on the inside of the color; the red does not. I assumed the fits were the same. Any reason for this?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> The speed of Bean shipping always surprises me. Both my shirts arrived today, on the same UPS truck, separate packages, even though I placed the second order a good 24 hours later. No photos available right now, as I'm at work, but I can report that I am tempted to keep them both. In spite of what might have been reported on that New England blog site which shall not be named, I think the apple cinnamon color is a good one. I do favor the bright red color, though.
> 
> One question for anyone who has these shirts: the apple cinnamon shirt has a "Traditional Fit" label on the inside of the color; the red does not. I assumed the fits were the same. Any reason for this?


1 or 2 of my flannel shirts are missing that tag and they were all purchased around the same time- I don't think it means anything, as I find the fit to be the same. I do wish they'd stop putting that tag in though, it's itchy and I don't want to remove it with how solidly it seems to be attached to the fabric.

i would like to see an actual pic of the apple cinnamon when you get the chance- it's on sale and I keep thinking that it would be perfect for autumn


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Just ordered a pair of Sebago "campsides" in cognac colorway as well as a pair of white Bass "Buckinghams". Its been unseasonably warm here in San Francisco this winter so I figured that I would get a jump on Spring.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

orange fury said:


> After 3 months of waiting on a backordered shipment, received my LL Bean chamois shirt in Apple cinnamon plaid. Where have these been all my life?:
> 
> 
> i had debated between the small and medium, my fear being the sleeve length (the small flannel shirt sleeves shrank way too much after the first wash and I had to return them). My concern was ordering the wrong size and not being able to exchange it due to the backorder. The LL Bean rep wasn't kidding when they told me the chamois shorts were cut larger though:
> ...


I was coveting that shirt when I received my LL Bean Fall catalog. I should have pulled the trigger as I doubt that there will be any left in my size. Really nice shirt!


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I was coveting that shirt when I received my LL Bean Fall catalog. I should have pulled the trigger as I doubt that there will be any left in my size. Really nice shirt!


Thank you! I don't believe there are any left, when it became available again in December, it was only available as a backordered item. I think they sold out of that by early-mid January, and then only shipped last week. Had I known I was going to like this so much, I would've picked up the other patterns they had.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you to member Steve Smith for this awesome NWT Brooks Brothers Country Club sport shirt, courtesy of the exchange:


im calling this my "international shirt"- Egyptian cotton, woven in Italy, and made in America. Multicultural right there. It actually fits pretty great, but it's a touch more fabric than I like in the body, so I'll probably have it slimmed a bit.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

orange fury said:


> Thank you! I don't believe there are any left, when it became available again in December, it was only available as a backordered item. I think they sold out of that by early-mid January, and then only shipped last week. Had I known I was going to like this so much, I would've picked up the other patterns they had.


Yep, lesson learned... next fall I'll pull the trigger much more quickly haha.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Just brought this back from the tailor, in time for a month or two of wear still in New England (and the hopefully many more years). I still am planning to get the buttons swapped out for horn but that's not urgent. Included a close-up to highlight the pink and green highlights. Come to think of it, maybe this qualifies as a tweed + pink entry too...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Trying something new- since I liked the fit of the Uniqlo linen shirts so much, I ordered a couple chambray from them as well. Never owned a chambray shirt before, and I'm not really into the whole "workwear" thing, but I liked the thought of it as a casual option to an ocbd


----------



## ytc (Mar 20, 2012)

orange fury said:


> After 3 months of waiting on a backordered shipment, received my LL Bean chamois shirt in Apple cinnamon plaid. Where have these been all my life?:
> i had debated between the small and medium, my fear being the sleeve length (the small flannel shirt sleeves shrank way too much after the first wash and I had to return them). My concern was ordering the wrong size and not being able to exchange it due to the backorder. The LL Bean rep wasn't kidding when they told me the chamois shorts were cut larger though:
> 
> 
> the sleeves could shrink an inch and still be fine- I want more of these now.


Really excellent shirt, I like it a lot, but I still can't get over the fit. The problem is, I also don't like the finishing of the Signature chamois version. The fit is good in Signature, but they wash the shirts a few times and so there's a slight fading thing going on which I don't care for, whereas the Classic has this gigantor thing going on (and proportioned "correctly" for that, such that, I can't size down because then the sleeves would be too short, and if I get a tall then the shirt itself is too long) but the finish is "raw" and extremely soft and very saturated color, softer and more saturated than the Signature version.

What I want is a shirt with the Signature fit but the Classic fabric, finish, and same exact color/pattern options. Ie everything bout the Classic shirt but in a "better" (for me) fit.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ytc said:


> Really excellent shirt, I like it a lot, but I still can't get over the fit. The problem is, I also don't like the finishing of the Signature chamois version. The fit is good in Signature, but they wash the shirts a few times and so there's a slight fading thing going on which I don't care for, whereas the Classic has this gigantor thing going on (and proportioned "correctly" for that, such that, I can't size down because then the sleeves would be too short, and if I get a tall then the shirt itself is too long) but the finish is "raw" and extremely soft and very saturated color, softer and more saturated than the Signature version.
> 
> What I want is a shirt with the Signature fit but the Classic fabric, finish, and same exact color/pattern options. Ie everything bout the Classic shirt but in a "better" (for me) fit.


To be honest, the chamois shirt is absolutely huge on me compared to how I normally like my shirts to fit (and its a small, at that). However, I discovered this weekend that my primary use for this shirt will be open over a long sleeve t-shirt as a light jacket. Not to say I won't wear it buttoned under a jacket on colder days, but that won't be its primary function. I won't have this altered any, but when we get closer to fall (August or September) I'm going to start having all my LLB flannel shirts tailored down. Not worth it at this point in the year, but I could make a second shirt out of the excess fabric on those.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

OF, I think that is how it is often worn. Mine is big, too, in my usual size, but to me it's a shirt-jacket, to be worn over an ocbd or turtleneck.



orange fury said:


> To be honest, the chamois shirt is absolutely huge on me compared to how I normally like my shirts to fit (and its a small, at that). However, I discovered this weekend that my primary use for this shirt will be open over a long sleeve t-shirt as a light jacket. Not to say I won't wear it buttoned under a jacket on colder days, but that won't be its primary function. I won't have this altered any, but when we get closer to fall (August or September) I'm going to start having all my LLB flannel shirts tailored down. Not worth it at this point in the year, but I could make a second shirt out of the excess fabric on those.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> OF, I think that is how it is often worn. Mine is big, too, in my usual size, but to me it's a shirt-jacket, to be worn over an ocbd or turtleneck.


Exactly, I like that I can wear it over an OCBD. I had hoped to use my Pendleton Board Shirts over OCBD's, but they fit like a regular shirt on me, so I wear them exclusively with t-shirts.

In any case, I love the chamois and will pick up more


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

They are meant to be big and to keep you warm while doing manly things outdoors.

I'm beginning to think that the recent obsession with trim, slim-fit tailoring is unhealthy.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, it's difficult to breathe in a slim-fit shirt. I know that from an ill-advised step in that direction a few years back. I thought that just because I was physically fit and trim, I should start wearing slim, tailored shirts and other things. I was never so uncomfortable. I say, long live the billow! I say, put some ease in those trousers!



Pentheos said:


> They are meant to be big and to keep you warm while doing manly things outdoors.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the recent obsession with trim, slim-fit tailoring is unhealthy.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> They are meant to be big and to keep you warm while doing manly things outdoors.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the recent obsession with trim, slim-fit tailoring is unhealthy.


Amen! I have never in my life had a shirt tailored, except to shorten sleeves that were too long. To each their own, of course.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

To each their own, I find fitted clothing to be far more comfortable- I'm very uncomfortable with a bunch of excess fabric. It's all personal preference.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Being 700 years older than OF (okay, I'm 50, but feel 700 years older), I had more of a connect, via the older generation, to Ivy growing up than he probably had - and since the '60s skinny/slim clothes had all but gone out by the time I was buying clothes and the big '80s (and even bigger '90s) was what was in stores - I grew up and as a young man of OF's age wearing loose fitting clothes 'cause they were all cut that way. 

I'm 6'1" 150lb and am very happy that, finally, I can buy clothes that fit my frame. I'm talking about slim fits (not skinny fits) so that now, for once, my clothes don't billow everywhere. In truth, slim fit clothes look on me like regular fit do on most people. From OF's pictures, I'd say he does slim but not skinny and, IMHO, his clothes are right-sized for his frame - not too much or too little. He doesn't look at all like the trendy skinny fit young guys I see all over Manhattan, in fact, if he didn't say, I'd think most of his clothes were more Trad cut. 

All that said, other than extremes - silly tight or mid-'90s crazy big - it is all personal preference as there is enough archival evidence that Ivy in the '50s and pre-hippie '60s went through baggier and slimmer phases.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Not saying slim or big is good or bad. It is, like OF says, all personal preference. And OF certainly looks good in his shirts. 

I think it has to do with what you are used to, partly, and it may be a bit generational as well. I grew up with bigger fits, so slim-sizing doesn't feel right to me. Note: emphasis is on "to me."


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received my 3 other correctly sized linen Uniqlo shirts today:


i like these, but the jury's out on how well these will hold up. I washed them and they seem pretty slubby (I guess that would be the correct term) - as long as no holes form they're fine.

Edit: after they dried overnight, the slubbiness didn't seem nearly as bad, so it may not be as bad as I had thought


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

orange fury said:


> Trying something new- since I liked the fit of the Uniqlo linen shirts so much, I ordered a couple chambray from them as well. Never owned a chambray shirt before, and I'm not really into the whole "workwear" thing, but I liked the thought of it as a casual option to an ocbd


I have one from Uniqlo from last season. It is a nice casual shirt. Not as "workwear" as I thought it would be. In the winter/fall time, the texture works well for layering... In the warmer weather, it's fine as is. Still not as cool as linen though.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

trying a Peach OCBD against my Asian colour. we'll see.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

sskim3 said:


> I have one from Uniqlo from last season. It is a nice casual shirt. Not as "workwear" as I thought it would be. In the winter/fall time, the texture works well for layering... In the warmer weather, it's fine as is. Still not as cool as linen though.


Noticed that Uniqlo had a few different 'crazy pattern" shirts on sale. Broadcloth, not OC, but button downs. Skimpy collars, of course, but $12.90 each.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

After holding out for so long and missing a few sales on this particular shirt, I was finally able to bag this NWT Filson Cascade shirt on fleabay the other day for close to 50% off.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful coloring on that Filson, Gas. A great choice and the way the sleeves match up to the body perfectly. A high quality company and a very nic purchase.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Woofa said:


> Beautiful coloring on that Filson, Gas. A great choice and the way the sleeves match up to the body perfectly. A high quality company and a very nic purchase.


full disclosure: the pic posted is from unionmadegoods.com, but the shirt I got is the one and the same. I agree though, the color is fantastic. I have the other red/white/blue cascade shirt which I bought on sale from unionmade and it's a heavier cotton. the one above I think is only 6oz but but it's still nice and warm. it retails for $145 but I couldn't spend that on a flannel shirt on principle. glad I got it heavily discounted


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

House of Bruar tweed SC.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Today I went to my favorite department store and used up more of my tax refund:


A pair of Levi Grey jeans


Rock And Republic Hooded Black Vest, would this be a vest you'd wear during the Spring cooler weather?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Lovely old Brooks Brothers traditional fit PPBD from Mr. CMDC via the exchange. Thank you, sir. Basic, simple, but lovely.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay. I have my Brooks shopping bag loaded with my three shirt selections. Waiting for corp sale day to show up.

I'm always torn about colors. Another white oxford, or blue? Pretty sure the other options are another blue university and a yellow oxford.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Okay. I have my Brooks shopping bag loaded with my three shirt selections. Waiting for corp sale day to show up.
> 
> I'm always torn about colors. Another white oxford, or blue? Pretty sure the other options are another blue university and a yellow oxford.


Ive found that I'm way more likely to wear blue on a day to day basis- as a result, I have 2 white and 4 blue. I could use another of each color unistripe


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Good pont. I go to blue a lot, too. I'm doing all traditional fit this time around, so that will be fun.



orange fury said:


> Ive found that I'm way more likely to wear blue on a day to day basis- as a result, I have 2 white and 4 blue. I could use another of each color unistripe


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received 2 Uniqlo chambray shirts last night:


i like them, but I'm thinking about getting the Lands End one and possibly returning these- my issue is that the LE one is $30 more. Anyone have any experience with quality of Uniqlo vs Lands End?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> Good pont. I go to blue a lot, too. I'm doing all traditional fit this time around, so that will be fun.


I think my issue with white OCBDs is the more casual fabric with more formal color. With that said, I love the look of a white OCBD with khaki chinos, navy blazer, and yellow/blue repp tie


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

orange fury said:


> Received 2 Uniqlo chambray shirts last night:
> i like them, but I'm thinking about getting the Lands End one and possibly returning these- my issue is that the LE one is $30 more. Anyone have any experience with quality of Uniqlo vs Lands End?


OF, I bought this chambray shirt (link below) from J.Crew Factory (on one of the regularly occurring 30% or 40% sales, so I only paid about $35-$40).

I liked it so much I bought a second one. The material is soft, the fit for me (and, hence, probably for you since we are close in size - I bought medium) was slim but not skinny and it comes out of the wash needing only a slight hit with the steamer (and I have cheated and worn it right out of the wash as it is a casual shirt and it's only the placket that looks a bit wrinkled). My only small complaint is that the collar points are very short.

I've worn the first one I bought probably twenty times so far and it is holding up well, but that's not a long test period.

https://factory.jcrew.com/mens-clot...429/A5429.jsp?color_name=medium-blue-chambray


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Got this beauty yesterday courtesy of Tweedy Don:



my new favorite jacket!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Wear in the very best of health!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Got this to house all of the new clothes you people have made buy.










https://www.containerstore.com/shop/closet/garmentRacksWardrobes?productId=10035386&N=174


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

How about basically new AE shell Randolphs for $99?


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Inspired by the number of shirts OF is buying from Uniqlo:beer:, I went and got myself two OCBDs they were on sale at $25 for both(in Bangkok)


----------



## nbj08 (Feb 6, 2015)

Today I received perhaps my most pride-worthy eBay purchase: Shell AE Cambridge with less than a handful of wears (the "Shell Cordovan" stamp on the outsole is still readily visible).

I would post pictures, but apparently I've reached some sort of quota. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

nbj08 said:


> Today I received perhaps my most pride-worthy eBay purchase: Shell AE Cambridge with less than a handful of wears (the "Shell Cordovan" stamp on the outsole is still readily visible).
> 
> I would post pictures, but apparently I've reached some sort of quota. Has anyone else encountered this?


You need to unclick the "Upload image" checkbox and simply include a link to the file (on Flickr or whatever).


----------



## nbj08 (Feb 6, 2015)

SlideGuitarist said:


> You need to unclick the "Upload image" checkbox and simply include a link to the file (on Flickr or whatever).


Thank you, sir.





































My apologies for the poor picture quality. I'm replacing my phone this weekend.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

NBJ,

Those shoes are beautiful. Great purchase.


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Over the past few days a few of my thrifting pickups included:
VV blue/white searsucker shorts
VV pink/white stripe polo
BB button down
J.Crew Polo (inspired by the best Polo thread)
"Patchwork" Daniel Cremux(sp?) shorts

Getting ready for summer


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I bought this chambray shirt (link below) from J.Crew Factory (on one of the regularly occurring 30% or 40% sales, so I only paid about $35-$40).
> 
> I liked it so much I bought a second one. The material is soft, the fit for me (and, hence, probably for you since we are close in size - I bought medium) was slim but not skinny and it comes out of the wash needing only a slight hit with the steamer (and I have cheated and worn it right out of the wash as it is a casual shirt and it's only the placket that looks a bit wrinkled). My only small complaint is that the collar points are very short.
> 
> ...


Nice deal, though I'm looking for a chambray shirt in the two pocket, soft collar (non button-down) style with the domed two-eyelet buttons. Anyone know where I can get such a thing without it being like $200 or with a teeny-tiny collar point?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Picked up a light violet BNWT Hathaway oxford at GW today, Made in the USA, which according to the brief google search I did, puts it in the late 90s as they moved to Canada in 2001ish.. Anyway, decent quality, 100% supima cotton, $3.99. Not the best thing I've found, but not too shabby either.


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Picked up a light violet BNWT Hathaway oxford at GW today, Made in the USA, which according to the brief google search I did, puts it in the late 90s as they moved to Canada in 2001ish.. Anyway, decent quality, 100% supima cotton, $3.99. Not the best thing I've found, but not too shabby either.


Interesting. I picked up a darker blue Pinpoint Oxford Button Down Hathaway shirt today. Made in USA, but it's a blend. I think it was $3.98.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Nice deal, though I'm looking for a chambray shirt in the two pocket, soft collar (non button-down) style with the domed two-eyelet buttons. Anyone know where I can get such a thing without it being like $200 or with a teeny-tiny collar point?


I ended up ordering the LE model- I liked the J Crew one, but I really wanted two pockets on it. It should come in tomorrow or Friday, I'll post my impressions then. I'll also decide if I'm keeping the LE shirts or the Uniqlo shirts, and I'll return the other.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

In general, I have mixed feelings about that kind of chambray shirt. I fell into the workwear trend a few years ago, and it's taken me a while to climb out. I don't feel that it's a good look on me. I like its ruggedness, but as I say, I have no love for the workwear look anymore. Just me. I'd like to see some fit pics, OF.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> In general, I have mixed feelings about that kind of chambray shirt. I fell into the workwear trend a few years ago, and it's taken me a while to climb out. I don't feel that it's a good look on me. I like its ruggedness, but as I say, I have no love for the workwear look anymore. Just me. I'd like to see some fit pics, OF.


Loathe the work wear trend. Went to a show a couple weeks ago in the Big City and half the crowd, it seemed, was dressed as urban lumberjacks, with chain wallets and flannel shirts and beards and watch caps and lineman boots. They looked ridiculous.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Duvel said:


> In general, I have mixed feelings about that kind of chambray shirt. I fell into the workwear trend a few years ago, and it's taken me a while to climb out. I don't feel that it's a good look on me. I like its ruggedness, but as I say, I have no love for the workwear look anymore. Just me. I'd like to see some fit pics, OF.


Ill compare the LE to the Uniqlo when they come in. My assumption is that the LE will fit like my madras shirts, which would be a great thing for me. My biggest problem with the Uniqlo is that I can't roll the sleeves up very far, but I could live with that if the overall fit is better


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the type of Chambray shirt that I recommend. All the benefits of Chambray and very little work-wear baggage. I have a great one from Woodhouse Lynch with a flap pocket, but it is just a little to big. It is so good that I wear it anyway. 


Link:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

32rollandrock said:


> Loathe the work wear trend. Went to a show a couple weeks ago in the Big City and half the crowd, it seemed, was dressed as urban lumberjacks, with chain wallets and flannel shirts and beards and watch caps and lineman boots. They looked ridiculous.


I agree with you. There are some folks here who follow the trends a lot more closely than they care to admit.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I ended up ordering the LE model- I liked the J Crew one, but I really wanted two pockets on it. It should come in tomorrow or Friday, I'll post my impressions then. I'll also decide if I'm keeping the LE shirts or the Uniqlo shirts, and I'll return the other.


Maybe you looked at a different J Crew shirt, but their "Lakewashed Chambray Shirt" has two pockets. Just fyi...


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Maybe you looked at a different J Crew shirt, but their "Lakewashed Chambray Shirt" has two pockets. Just fyi...


I thought the lakewashed chambray was the LL Bean model? The one FF linked to at JCrew Factory is one pocket


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

orange fury said:


> I thought the lakewashed chambray was the LL Bean model? The one FF linked to at JCrew Factory is one pocket


Crap, you're right. Sorry about that! Getting them all confused obviously. My bad.


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Pulled trigger on Red Fleece sale. Weekender on Amazon with a NATO strap added after seeing so many of you guys wearing one.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

This is a pretty cool recent acquisition, and it's gone ten years without getting worn or even hemmed:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Reuben said:


> This is a pretty cool recent acquisition, and it's gone ten years without getting worn or even hemmed:


And I absolutely wouldn't ever wear those- awesome find!


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

orange fury said:


> And I absolutely wouldn't ever wear those- awesome find!


Oh, I'm planning on wearing the heck out of them. That 10 oz twill is a little heavy and stiff now, sure, but I can tell it's going to be fantastically comfortable with a little breaking in. They're not all that special anyway since all of the anniversary edition chinos were signed. Plus these had the sharpie X on them that marks them as having being through a closeout/clearance/whatever store and the tags had already been removed


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Reuben said:


> This is a pretty cool recent acquisition, and it's gone ten years without getting worn or even hemmed:


Great score. I also have an autographed pair just like that. They are, sadly, too small now. But they nearly out-Bullard the Bullard.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Reuben said:


> This is a pretty cool recent acquisition, and it's gone ten years without getting worn or even hemmed:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


truly an amazing find.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Reuben, great find - wear them (they aren't the first Levi's or something), enjoy them and, if one day, you have worn them out - then so be it. I have found that I "saved" too many clothes over the years when I should have just enjoyed them. Rarely (but it has happened) have I worn out or ruined (ripped, stained beyond repair) an article of clothing that I loved, but I have had too many sit unworn in my closet.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Another Gitman Bros. shirt at half off, lilac & white oxford cloth, single pocket and a Martin Dingman USA made burgundy belt, which came with a spare belt buckle.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Stutterheim Slicker*

If the the snow in Chicago ever gives way to spring rain, I'll be ready.

Based on his grandfathers original design, the Stutterheim Stockholm Raincoat is constructed from rubberised cotton, left unlined and constructed with double welded seams. Secured with a full stud closure, it has a high stance collar, two handwarmer pockets.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my three Brooks oxfords. Love the yellow--glad I waffled and ended up getting it anyway! A rather buttery yellow. I can see wearing this a lot with my brown tweeds. 

I got the traditional fit this time around. I notice that the collar is just slightly bigger, even though I ordered my usual size. This isn't a bad thing--I actually like having just a little more wiggle room. Overall, I think this is my favorite fit. It is very comfortable.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I purchased the yellow one last year, very nice jacket that ive gotten absolutely no use from as California is experiencing a drought. Looks great in my closet though.. haha



ROI said:


> If the the snow in Chicago ever gives way to spring rain, I'll be ready.
> 
> Based on his grandfathers original design, the Stutterheim Stockholm Raincoat is constructed from rubberised cotton, left unlined and constructed with double welded seams. Secured with a full stud closure, it has a high stance collar, two handwarmer pockets.
> 
> View attachment 14288


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Couple of new sweaters, a Lord Jeff crew neck that'll maybe see a touch of use before it warms up too much and an Alan Paine vest that'll be dang near perfect all spring long:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

That vest is beautiful!

I just purchased a bnwt LL Bean uni stripe from Mr. Adoucett that i am impatiently waiting for as well as a Lacoste striped rugby shirt from GW. Ill get pics of both up shortly.



Reuben said:


> Couple of new sweaters, a Lord Jeff crew neck that'll maybe see a touch of use before it warms up too much and an Alan Paine vest that'll be dang near perfect all spring long:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

zeppacoustic: Nice! I have a cheaper version of that colourway from Timex themselves. It doesn't have the double strap and ring to hold the watch face.

Cross-post to WAYWT threads, but I found a pair of cream-coloured Levi's 505 I couldn't say no to and a J. Crew NATO strap on clearance yesterday at lunch. They obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.




Also got a wonderful quality Golden Fleece dinner suit from Steve Smith earlier this month. No pictures since getting it back from the tailor (to close the back vent, finish sleeves, and hem trousers), as I haven't had occasion to wear it, but here's the exact model: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Madi...ne-Button-Peak-Tuxedo/MZ00002,default,pd.html


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Is your homage to Kennedy? In any case, its a great, classic look and I love the nato strap.



Jovan said:


> zeppacoustic: Nice! I have a cheaper version of that colourway from Timex themselves. It doesn't have the double strap and ring to hold the watch face.
> 
> Cross-post to WAYWT threads, but I found a pair of cream-coloured Levi's 505 I couldn't say no to and a J. Crew NATO strap on clearance yesterday at lunch. They obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> That vest is beautiful!
> 
> I just purchased a bnwt LL Bean uni stripe from Mr. Adoucett that i am impatiently waiting for as well as a Lacoste striped rugby shirt from GW. Ill get pics of both up shortly.


Possibly a wee little bit of tweed as well . . . :great:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes and it was great timing as it was a bit chilly last night so i threw one on. Looked great, next time ill have Mrs.YSR take a pic!



Reuben said:


> Possibly a wee little bit of tweed as well . . . :great:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Is your homage to Kennedy? In any case, its a great, classic look and I love the nato strap.


Not quite.  Thank you.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Had this in mind..now im feeling inspired Haha





Jovan said:


> Not quite.  Thank you.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> zeppacoustic: Nice! I have a cheaper version of that colourway from Timex themselves. It doesn't have the double strap and ring to hold the watch face.
> 
> Cross-post to WAYWT threads, but I found a pair of cream-coloured Levi's 505 I couldn't say no to and a J. Crew NATO strap on clearance yesterday at lunch. They obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.
> 
> ...


Im guessing Bond- in any case, dang good look (aside from the hemming, but you already addressed that). Love the nato, I just ordered another nato today for one of my vintage Hamiltons. Also, deets on the polo- I'm a fan.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks! You guessed right. The jeans were $20 at Marshall's and you can't seem to find cream Levi's that much anymore. It's just a Merona polo from a couple years ago, nothing special construction or quality wise. They don't make ones with fully constructed collars anymore. I plan to replace it with a navy Kent Wang one of these days. Much as I want the actual Sunspel, I've heard they're worth maybe half of full retail (and there are never, ever sales).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Jovan said:


> Just a Merona polo, nothing special construction or quality wise. They don't make ones with fully constructed collars anymore. I plan to replace it with a navy Kent Wang one of these days. Much as I want the actual Sunspel, I've heard they're worth maybe half of full retail.


I had some merona polos in college that held up great though, no shame there. Pity about Sunspel though, I've heard the same thing before, which has kept me from ordering one. I've heard the KW ones are good- I've looked at getting one as well, but RL custom fit seems to fit me well right now. Fwiw, my favorite navy polo is a Corneliani I snagged for $30 a few years ago, it achieves a similar look.

Wait, so was I right about the Bond homage?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, you were right.  I do wish the KW had less of a spread collar, but alas.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Picked up a little birthday gift for myself.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

L-feld said:


> Picked up a little birthday gift for myself.
> View attachment 14306
> View attachment 14307


Very slick. What color are they?


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

Jovan: Great look, you pull off the Polo and watch very well! Very refined casual.

YoungSoulRebel: Hope it arrives soon, and that you enjoy it!


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

They are hunter green, it's not just poor lighting. I probably would have poo-poo'd Ferragamo before, but they are significantly more comfortable than my Veronas. I don't know if they are $300 more comfortable, but time will tell.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my first Navy Pique Polo and some argyle socks.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

I was lucky enough to find these Church's NST in my size on ebay! I need to shine them, but I couldn't resist trying them on!


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Best I can ever seem to do:
2 BB ties (1 of them is a Christmas tie, have to prepare now)
1 Burberry tie
1 Rooster tie (80% wool/20% silk)
1 pair of un-branded braces (wanted to try a pair out)

Is thrifting like being in a gang? Do I need to announce my presence before going on someone's "turf"? Dr.L I possibly might be headed out your way tomorrow.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Picked these up today at Target... Not too sure why hahaha


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Received 2 pairs of LL Bean madras shorts (LLB apparently seems to be covering for LE's pitiful selection this year):


Also got a new NATO strap for a vintage Hamilton- the lizard strap I had on it had all but fallen apart:


wristshot, was even able to get the hardware in gold to match:


----------



## zeppacoustic (Apr 5, 2014)

Filson small duffle. Beautiful and functional bag.


----------



## bigwordprof (Dec 30, 2011)

I have the same bag and a matching messenger bag, both gifts from my wife. They are beautiful.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I am compelled by workplace events to hoof it over to the college bookstore today and buy a college sweatshirt. I guess that's trad. It's unfortunate, though, that we don't have any truly nice collegiate offerings like the Yale boat sweater or a good letter cardigan or something. I did pick up a tasteful lapel pin that I wear to events with blazers and sport coats. We need to have a good repp tie in school colors. But tomorrow is blue jeans and sweatshirt day--mandatory, though I've already made the point with my office mates that I don't wear jeans and so they'll have to accommodate my wearing some old chinos. Dumbstruck looks. Ah, well. Taking one for the cause, staying true to the school.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Duvel said:


> I am compelled by workplace events to hoof it over to the college bookstore today and buy a college sweatshirt. I guess that's trad. It's unfortunate, though, that we don't have any truly nice collegiate offerings like the Yale boat sweater or a good letter cardigan or something. I did pick up a tasteful lapel pin that I wear to events with blazers and sport coats. We need to have a good repp tie in school colors. But tomorrow is blue jeans and sweatshirt day--mandatory, though I've already made the point with my office mates that I don't wear jeans and so they'll have to accommodate my wearing some old chinos. Dumbstruck looks. Ah, well. Taking one for the cause, staying true to the school.


That's just being different for the sake of being different. I don't fault your office mates for their reaction.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

But... but... but... I should note that it's the same dumbstruck look I get when I tell them I have no idea what's happening on The Bachelor, nor do I care, nor do I even own a television set or subscribe to cable.

No, seriously. I don't even own jeans. I don't wear them. I'm not going to go out and buy jeans just because I'm afraid of being different.

You are right, in a way though. I do many things for the sake of being different, and I'm glad I do.



FLCracka said:


> That's just being different for the sake of being different. I don't fault your office mates for their reaction.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, if you really don't even own a pair of jeans, I'll give you a pass. Not that you even remotely need a pass from me.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

triumph said:


> Inspired by the number of shirts OF is buying from Uniqlo:beer:, I went and got myself two OCBDs they were on sale at $25 for both(in Bangkok)


sorry bout the bad pic, right outta my luggage.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Supima cotton Socks from Uniqlo


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Got the sweatshirt. Here's the look I'm going for tomorrow.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

This is a bow tie I had been wanting for a while- I missed out on one that was on eBay, and have been hunting one down ever since. Found this on Zappos, of all places. Vineyard Vines patriotic/seersucker:


tried it on really quick, crappily tied but you get the idea:


cant wait for Memorial Day weekend now :biggrin:


----------



## neskerdoo (Jun 23, 2009)

@ triumph, what is the deal with that collar on the mini-gingham fellow?


----------



## stevedrambus (Feb 1, 2015)

I too enjoy shopping at the Uniqlo in Bangkok! They have some huge stores there.

Slightly off-topic, but: have you ever found a good alterations tailor in Bangkok? All the tailors with shops want to make you a suit, but in my experience they won't touch a RTW suit. Maybe no money in it for them. I suppose you could take your suit to the ladies on the sidewalk with the sewing machines, but I wouldn't chance it. (I visit BKK every so often.)

How does the fit of that "slim fit" dress shirt compare to Uniqlo's standard OCBD? 

My humble purchase of the month: one pair of Hanover corrected-grain burgundy tassels off eBay, probably from the '80s. Nothing amazing but I liked the look in the picture. Paid less than $20 including shipping. This is the sort of thing I'd expect to find at a thrift store, but I never do. Maybe I haven't joined the right gang?


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

neskerdoo said:


> @ triumph, what is the deal with that collar on the mini-gingham fellow?


Its because I had packed them poorly in my luggage. :foollan to give it for laundry before wearing so hopefully it will fix it.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Very true, the Uniqlo stores have good selection and cheaper(when deals are on) compared to US.

I usually get my clothes done at Rajas on Suhkumvit Soi 8. He has done alterations for me but probably because I go very often to him. Nevertheless you could check with them if they can get your RTW fixed, and probably get yourself a suit. I think the reason they don't want to RTW is one the tailors don't usually charge for alterations, and second it could probably be a pain working on RTW compared to the MTM ones.

Fit wise I have always worn the slim fit and I pick one size up since the L feels tad tight around the arm. I don't own a OCBD hence cant comment on how it is different.



stevedrambus said:


> I too enjoy shopping at the Uniqlo in Bangkok! They have some huge stores there.
> 
> Slightly off-topic, but: have you ever found a good alterations tailor in Bangkok? All the tailors with shops want to make you a suit, but in my experience they won't touch a RTW suit. Maybe no money in it for them. I suppose you could take your suit to the ladies on the sidewalk with the sewing machines, but I wouldn't chance it. (I visit BKK every so often.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Duvel said:


> But... but... but... I should note that it's the same dumbstruck look I get when I tell them I have no idea what's happening on The Bachelor, nor do I care, nor do I even own a television set or subscribe to cable.
> 
> No, seriously. I don't even own jeans. I don't wear them. I'm not going to go out and buy jeans just because I'm afraid of being different.
> 
> You are right, in a way though. I do many things for the sake of being different, and I'm glad I do.


Ah, menswear forums. Where not owning a single pair of jeans is a source of pride.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

I had some from with the corporate discount card at BB. I posted my Edward Green shoes on the other forum, but with them came a new navy 3-button sack blazer (wearing it today).


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ha ha! I know, I know. I am more to be pitied than etc.



Jovan said:


> Ah, menswear forums. Where not owning a single pair of jeans is a source of pride.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In all seriousness, you could try splitting the difference with a pair of seercord, canvas, or poplin jeans in a colour/fabric other than blue denim. Still technically jeans, so they can't complain.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

True. And actually, I have been wanting some decent "five-pocket" trousers in a tan or wheat, etc., i.e., colored jeans. I probably even "need" some. I just really don't like blue denim jeans.



Jovan said:


> In all seriousness, you could try splitting the difference with a pair of seercord, canvas, or poplin jeans in a colour/fabric other than blue denim. Still technically jeans, so they can't complain.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Just back from dropping this one off at the tailor (see link - I'll take my own pictures when it come back) - acquired at 30% off from J.Crew.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/sportcoatsandvests/linen/PRDOVR~B9119/B9119.jsp To really appreciate the material, look at one of the close up shots.

I bought it because (1) I love the linen material (I own several Baird McNutt linen items from J.Crew and it is a very nice linen and, I think, they put a little more thought into their Baird McNutt items), (2) it is unlined and, thus, very summer weather comfortable and (3) despite not being very structured, it was sized numerically and with longs and shorts (and not in the stupid smell, medium, etc. way that a lot of lightly structured jacket are - which only ensures that they will never fit correctly).

Also, it is not skinny or short - the 40L - my standard size - needs some waist suppression (that means it is not silly skinny) and the bottom hit just above my finger tips (which, is where traditional cut 40L have always hit me). Hence, this is not a skinny, short sport coat.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like your tailor did a nice job!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Duvel said:


> Looks like your tailor did a nice job!


And some incredible plastic surgery work - I have never looked a tenth as good as that model.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Duvel said:


> True. And actually, I have been wanting some decent "five-pocket" trousers in a tan or wheat, etc., i.e., colored jeans. I probably even "need" some. I just really don't like blue denim jeans.


I'm coming to _prefer_ non-blue jeans already to be honest. Getting those cream 505s has started me down a dangerous path. The next day I went and got the 505s light grey/silver/whatever crazy name they had for the colour at Marshall's. $20 a pair. Not bad at all.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got my first Kent Clothes Brush today (for my 61 birthday next month).


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Not trad in the least, but fun as heck- Chubbies "Lone Star":


Yall will hate these, but I love 'em:


----------



## Bama87 (Oct 18, 2014)

Shorts......gasp and chubbies at that......that's it's you're gone.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

I am a fan of your shirt! Is that a purple uni stripe?! Details please.



orange fury said:


> Not trad in the least, but fun as heck- Chubbies "Lone Star":
> 
> 
> Yall will hate these, but I love 'em:


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Bama87 said:


> Shorts......gasp and chubbies at that......that's it's you're gone.


Hah, I'm just having a bit of fun :biggrin:

(And it should go without saying that I'm not wearing these in legitimate public social settings, just summer get togethers with friends at the pool)



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I am a fan of your shirt! Is that a purple uni stripe?! Details please.


White and blue seersucker from Lands End, it's a fantastic shirt - if I'd known I was going to like it so much I would've bought more


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

Ahhhh... I was looking at those on their site just the other day (at lease I'm pretty sure it was LE) . I actually saw some seersucker SS button downs at Target yesterday. They were crap, but it put me in the mood to investigate a nicer one.


orange fury said:


> Hah, I'm just having a bit of fun :biggrin:
> 
> (And it should go without saying that I'm not wearing these in legitimate public social settings, just summer get togethers with friends at the pool)
> 
> White and blue seersucker from Lands End, it's a fantastic shirt - if I'd known I was going to like it so much I would've bought more


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

J. Crew chambray tab swim shorts.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel (Feb 10, 2015)

My new Bass bucks just arrived! Now if we could just get some warmer temps here in San Francisco I'll be set!


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Cross post from thrift store blues and brags. 3 BB Makers still with tags and plastic in collars.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If you ever come across those in 16H 35, please keep me in mind. Thanks.


----------



## DLW (Jun 4, 2013)

Duvel said:


> If you ever come across those in 16H 35, please keep me in mind. Thanks.


 I most certainly will.


----------

